# nissan family



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Haven't posted here for awhile. Just showing off my nissan fam...

The daily driver...







<<<Before







<<<After

















The family car...







<<Before







<<After

The beast in progress... in the middle of a u12 swap. Paint coming soon...

































Enjoy...

Ben


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow that 200sx is insane.... :jawdrop: can't wait to see what it looks like painted.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

yep that car is a never ending project. updated pics coming. Just added new front recaro style buckets, oem headlights, crystal corners coming. wanna buy some b13 se-r seats delivered to ya next week. Lemme know. They're the seats in the pic.


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

*all 3 are nice!*

damn ben, can you send me some seeds from your money tree? I can't wait to graduate so I can get a real job that pays well. Stupid part time crap while in college just isn't cuttin it!

The DD looks great, the family car looks great-love the color. And the 200 is jus pure sex. are you keepin the copper and jus gettin the bumpers and skirts painted that or are you switching it up altogether.....i ask cause i really like the copper! :thumbup: 

Orion


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

You have a Beautiful family..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im confused. you have a U12 motor with a lowport intake manifold?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

No, that was the old motor. Pics coming of the u12 installed.


----------

